# Reefer/Frozen Fish Carrier Patrica Horn



## Newfoundland Sailor (Sep 26, 2009)

Did any ever hear of a reefer style ship name the Patrica Horne, I believe she may have been German, she operated around Canada in the late 1960's.


Thanks
Clarence Vautier


----------

